# Pumpen-Welche auswirkungen...



## Kurt (13. Dez. 2004)

*Teichfilter - und der gesamte Kreislauf*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich beschreib hier mal meine Ausstattung:: 

Am Ende des Schwimmbereiches befindet sich ein betonierter 3-Kammerfilter mit anschließendem Pumpenschacht – Pumpenanschluß ca. 35 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, Wasserinhalt ca. 1 m³.   
Das Wasser gelangt vom Schwimmteich durch eine 30 cm breite u. 15 cm tiefe Öffnung  in die 1. Kammer, eine (Sog-) Ansaugung durch einen Tiefenverstellbaren Schlauch aus größeren Tiefen ist möglich und wird gefühlsmäßig aktiviert.  Die 1. Trennwand lässt unten ca. 15 cm frei, die 2. wird oben ca 4 cm überspült – Grobfilter durch vorgespanntes Fliegengitter  vor der 1. Öffnung und oberhalb des Auslaufrohres.  Feinfilterwirkung erfolgte bisher rein durch Schwerkraft!!!!  Versuche  mit relativ grobkörnigem Sand schlugen fehl wegen zu geringen Durchlaßmengen. Ein weiterer Versuch mit gröberer Ware (Kies etc. evtl. auch Zeolith) steht noch offen.
Die angeschlossene  85 W !!! – Magnetkreiselpumpe (aus der Aquariumtechnologie) bringt über den doch beachtlichen Höhenunterschied von 3,5 m  und 20 m Entfernung zum 1. Wasserfall  ca. 2.300 l / h.   Ich wollte beim Stromverbrauch unbedingt niedrig bleiben – ist mein (österreichisches)  Prinzip   .
Und jetzt das wichtigste:  die 2 Klärteiche, die mit vielen Pflanzen für den möglichst großen Entzug der Nährstoffe sorgen. 

_das Resümee: _
Mit dieser Anlage habe ich  die letzten 2 ½ Jahre einige (Horror-)Szenarien durchgestanden – 2002 die großen Regenfälle, die mir immer wieder zuviel Nährstoffeintrag der noch nicht bedeckten Erde im Hang einbrachten – 2003 die große Hitze mit Wassertemperaturen bis 28°.
Heuer hat es recht gut geklappt, die Sichttiefe entspricht inetwa der des Bodensees, und der hat bekanntlich Trinkwasserqualität.
Zufrieden bin ich anscheinend nie und …..

darum gebe ich  keine Ruh:
immer auf der Suche nach Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten  habe ich in diesem Jahr einige Male die Pumpe ausgeschaltet und beobachtet, was passiert.

….  mit dem Ergebnis, das Wasser wurde klarer!!!!   Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die sehr hohe Drehzahl (3.700 / min.) wie auch bei den meisten anderen Pumpen zur Abtötung nicht zu unterschätzender Anteile im Zooplankton führt.  Darüber sind einige Abhandlungen im Netz nachzulesen und - auch wenn mich einige _Technikfreunde_ deswegen vielleicht belächeln werden -  ich glaube daran .

Versuche, einen möglichst Wasserschonenden Kreislauf zustandezubringen :
Ein erster Versuch mit einem Prototyp von  „Schraubenpumpe“ konnte leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg erzielen,  da auch diese für diesen Höhenunterschied über 3.000 Touren  benötigt.  Und der Einsatz der „archimedischen Schraube“ ist bei meinem Gelände leider nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen. 

Der  nächste Verbesserungsversuch mit einem „Schöpfwerk“ wird demnächst in Angriff genommen.  Von technischer Seite ist kein Problem zu erkennen,  eine Herausforderung aber, das „WERKL“ in das bisher relativ natürlich gehaltene Gelände möglichst unauffällig zu integrieren.
Die Leistung des dafür in Frage kommenden Motors liegt bei 55 W !!!!!  mit einer Förderleistung von ca.  1.800 l / h, was m.M. nach mehr als genügt.

Nach meinen Beobachtungen hängt die Reinigungswirkung eher von ‚längerer Verweildauer’des Wassers in den Klärteichen wie von  übertriebener m3-Umwälzung, was die Biologie eines Teiches überfordert.
Ich vertraue bewusst auf die Reinigungskraft der Natur und verschiebe die gröberen Wartungsarbeiten  auf Frühjahr und Herbst – d.s. Mulmabsaugung im Schwimmbereich, Pflanzen rückschneiden, auslichten, umsetzen - was viel einfacher ist, als die andauernde Filterreinigung.

Dazu kommt im Herbst noch der Netzaufbau über dem Schwimmteich  (je 1 Stunde für Auf- und Abbau) und gelegentliche Laubentnahme beim vorbeigehen.  
Die erwähnten Fliegengitter vor dem 3-Kammerfilter müssen ausgeklopft werden – im Sommer wöchentlich, seit September gar nicht mehr.

Ich weiß, da habe ich ziemlich ausgeholt, aber für mich gehört nun mal der ganze Kreislauf dazu.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee!
Kurt


----------



## StefanS (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

die These von den alles tötenden Pumpen wird ja intensiv von Herrn Stanjek verfochten - dessen Engagement in Ehren, aber reproduzieren lassen sich seine Ergebnisse nicht. Und ich weiss auch nicht, woher er seine Fotodokumentation hat. Wenn Du Dir einen Wassertropfen irgendwo aus dem freien Teichwasser unter dem Mikroskop betrachtest, wirst Du auch mit grosser Mühe kaum pflanzliches oder tierisches Plankton finden können. Und wenn, sind es Zufallstreffer. Ganz anders allerdings, wenn Du in Algenpolstern, im Teichgrund, an Pflanzen, Pfählen und an verrottendem Material suchst. Dann wieselt und wuselt es nur so unter dem Mikroskop, selbst bei winzigsten Proben.  Pumpenschaufeln bewegen in der Grössenordnung von Plankton enorme Wassermengen. Eine Pumpe erwischt auch nur freies Wasser, keine Algenpolster, keine Pflanzen, kein verrottendes Material usw. Und selbst wenn, bezweifle ich, dass man bei einem nachvollziehbaren Versuch zu den gezeigten Ergebnissen gelangt.  Mit einem Planktonsieb kann man ja sehr schön das Plankton auch aus grossen Wassermengen herausfangen. Dann aber hat Herr Stanjek diese Proben nochmals manipuliert, insbesondere mehrfach zentrifugiert. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Auch Herr Bergmann (www.mikroskopie-für-Anfänger.de) kann die Versuche von Herrn Stanjek nicht nachvollziehen...

Es ist bekannt (und im übrigen leicht auszuprobieren), dass Plankton vernichtet wird, wenn man Proben in ein nicht vollständig gefülltes Deckelglas füllt und intensiv schüttelt. Stanjek ist jedenfalls Semi-Profi, ihm traue ich ein solches Versehen nicht zu.

Ich halte es deshalb für ausgeschlossen, den von Dir beobachteten Effekt der vernichtenden Wirkung von Teichpumpen zuzuschreiben. Andere Effekte (Austreiben von CO2, Limitierung von O2 auf 100 %, zumeist  - nämlich dann, wenn über einen Bachlauf eingespeist wird - weitere Erwärmung der Wassertemperatur) haben eine viel grössere Wirkung. Selbst Deine 8 Bitterlinge dürften erheblich nachteiliger für das Plankton sein als eine kleine Pumpe. Andererseits: Auch sie schaden nicht...

Ich würde mich bei meinen Überlegungen auf andere, zeitgleich ablaufende Ursachen konzentrieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

und danke für deine Ausführungen. Allen anderen bislang natürlich auch.

Ich möchte jetzt über die möglicherweise negativen Auswirkungen einer "normalen" Pumpe keine Grundsatz-Diskussion entfachen, aber ich persönlich glaube auch nicht daran, dass diese derartige negative Auswirkungen auf das Zooplankton bewirkt. 

2300l/h, auf deine Teichgröße bezogen, bewegen das gesamte Teichwasser zumindest theoretisch etwa einmal am Tag. Dabei scheinst du noch primär das Oberflächenwasser durch den Filter zu transportieren. Zumindest habe ich das bislang so verstanden. Es ist also annähernd ausgeschlossen den Bestand an Zooplankton dadurch zu gefährden. Selbst wenn eine Pumpe hierfür als Gefahrenquelle in Frage käme. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Zooplankton nicht einfach so im Wasser treibt, sondern aktiv schwimmt. Es ist also in der Lage seine Position zu wechseln oder diese zu halten. Bei 2300l/h dürfte die Sogwirkung an der Teichoberfläche recht gering ausfallen, selbst wenn Hr. Stanjek recht haben sollte.

Ich denke mal du hast ganz einfach die saisonale Entwicklung der Planktonlebensgemeinschaft beobachtet und diese hat sich rein zufällig mit dem Auschalten der Pumpe überschnitten. Dieses Eintrüben und plötzliche wieder aufklären, quasi über Nacht, beobachte ich z.B. an meinem Teich in den Sommermonaten fast jeden Tag. Je nach Wettersituation.

Hier mal ein Link aus unserer Linksammlung zum Thema Plankton --> http://www.marilim.de/plankton/lebensgemeinschaft.html

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche: Plankton ist dadurch definiert, dass es sich gerade nicht autonom fortbewegt. Das macht zwar in diesem Zusammenhang nicht viel aus, könnte aber in die Argumentationskette derjenigen passen, die vor der vernichtenden Wirkung schnell drehender Pumpen warnen. Ich jedenfalls betrachte auch sowohl sich aktiv bewegende als auch nur passiv bewegte Lebewesen.

Von uns beiden angesprochen wurde bereits, dass sich im Teich viele Vorgänge in rascher zeitlicher Folge abspielen. Auf diese Weise nimmt man schnell einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang an, wo nur ein zufälliger, rein zeitlicher besteht. Und man sieht oft auch nur, was man sehen will: Die Klärung z.B., nicht aber eine nachfolgende, ebenfalls zeitlich begrenzte Trübung.

Ich hätte nun so gar nichts gegen eine weitergehende Diskussion einzuwenden: Immerhin schliesst Stanjek ja einen naturnahen Teich schon dann aus, wenn eine Pumpe betrieben wird - was ich für abwegig halte.

Dennoch sollten wir (ich) vielleicht einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, wenn Interesse an einer Diskussion besteht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Heute wird die gewaltige Brücke (mein Avatar) in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## Jürgen (14. Dez. 2004)

Grüß dich Stefan,

gegen sachliche Diskussionen habe ich prinzipiell nichts einzuwenden. Das weißt du doch.   

Plankton ist unter anderem ein Überbegriff für Phytoplankton, also das "pflanzliche" Plankton, bestehend aus z.B. Kieselalgen und kleine Grünalgenarten und Zooplankton, das "tierische" Plankton, bestehend aus z.B. Blattfußkrebsen, Ruderfußkrebsen und einer vielzahl an Rädertieren. Das z.B. Daphnien durchaus mobil und aktiv im Wasser unterwegs sind, sollte bekannt sein. Selbstverständlich muß man hierbei deren relativ geringe Reisegeschwindigkeit beachten, aber dennoch bewegen sie sich autonom.

MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann habe ich über den Bau dieser Brücke eine Doku im TV gesehen.


----------



## StefanS (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

sorry, stimmt einfach nicht.  Mein Gedächtnis hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen, wie eine einfache google-Recherche belegt. Beispielhaft *nur ein* Zitat () von vielen.  

"*Plankton* (von griechisch πλαγκτον - das Umherirrende) ist die Bezeichnung für die im Wasser treibenden und schwebenden Organismen. Frei umherschwimmende Organismen werden als Nekton bezeichnet. Plankton gibt es in allen möglichen Formen und Größen. Die kleinsten Formen sind Bakterien, von denen bis zu 2 Millionen in einem Teelöffel Salzwasser Platz haben. Aber auch „große" Phytoplanktonen sind winzig - die größten immer noch kleiner als ein Menschenhaar breit. Kieselalgen die den Hauptteil des Phytoplanktons ausmachen, haben muschelartige Schalen. Die Zooplanktonen sind ebenfalls sehr klein, aber auch bis zu 9 Meter große Quallen, die nicht schwimmen, sondern treiben, zählen zum Plankton.

..."

Musst aber auch nicht so tun, als ob ich nun völlig verblödet sei   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (15. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan,

nicht umsonst habe ich auf die "geringe Reisegeschwindigkeit" verwiesen   

Hier mal eine andere Definition:
_"Als Zooplankton werden im Wasser treibende tierische Organismen bezeichnet, die sich durch die Aufnahme von organischem Material ernähren. *Zooplankter sind beweglich und oft räuberisch.* Man findet sie in verschiedenen Größenklassen und in fast allen Tierstämmen. _

Je nach Betrachtungsweise und Auslegung des Begriffes der "Fortbewegung" können wir hierüber sicher endlos diskutieren. Insofern haben wir uns beide nicht geirrt. Es steht dennoch nicht zur Diskussion das sich z.B. Cyclops und Daphnien fortbewegen 

Google mal nach diesen Begriffen: "tägliche, Vertikalwanderung, Zooplankton" Diverse Berichte hierüber haben mich sehr ins Staunen versetzt.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (15. Dez. 2004)

Ja, die Ursachen dafür und die Mechanismen sind aber wohl eher  wenig geklärt... Ich nehme an, dass Daphnien u.a. nicht zum Zooplankton im engeren Sinne gehören. Ich pflichte Dir aber bei: Im Grunde macht eine solche Unterscheidung wohl auch eher vor einem rein wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund Sinn. Ich habe es vor allem deshalb erwähnt, weil Stanjek in einer Diskussion garantiert darauf abstellen würde (Plankton ist das, was nicht "entkommen" kann...).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (16. Dez. 2004)

Nabend!

Naja auch wenn Zooplankton sich bewegen kann. Die Relativbewegung gegenüber der weiteren Umgebung, dürfte im Strömungsfeld einer Pumpe sehr gering , wenn nicht 0 sein. Daher kann ich die Bedenken gegenüber Pumpen schon verstehen. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Kurt (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan und Jürgen!

Danke für Eure Antworten und Kommentare zu der  ‚einfachen’ Vorstellung meiner Lösungsansätze (leider verwirren manchmal die Gegenätze der Ansichten). 
Bevor ich zu diesen Ausführungen komme, möchte ich doch noch einige meiner Gedankengänge und Grundsätze klarstellen,  die mich zu meinen Versuchen und Vorhaben bewegen.

1.	war mein Ziel ein Schwimmteich nach Dobler/Fleischer-Vorbild – DER SCHWIMMTEICH IM GARTEN Abk. DSiG
(auch wenn ich manchmal gegen ihre Prinzipien verstoßen habe)
2.	durch die Geländegegebenheiten konnte nicht in einer Ebene gebaut werden – also musste ein Wasserkreislauf eingebaut werden
3.	die dztige. Pumpe ist doch etwas wartungsunfreundlich und vernichtet (vermutlich) mir inzwischen sehr wichtigen Zooplankton
4.	ich möchte eine zuverlässigere, selbst wartbare und wasserschonende Lösung für den Wasserkreislauf
(max. 100 W, damit auch 24h-Betrieb nicht zu teuer kommt und unnötiger Ressourcenverbrauch verhindert wird) 
5.	…  auch wenn das vor mir noch kaum einer so gemacht hat, weil  ….
6.	das Thema interessiert mich!!!!
7.	ich habe aber nicht vor,  meine einzelnen „Planktönchen“ zu zählen,  mir genügt, wenn danach die saisonale Entwicklung der Planktonlebensgemeinschaft „noch natürlicher“ abläuft, auch wenn das nur subjektiv durch meine eigenen Beobachtungen passiert
(ein echter Vergleich kann eh nur unter echtem Paralleltest stattfinden) 



Stefan, von Deinen Kommentaren fällt mir besonders auf: 

.......  aus dem freien Teichwasser unter dem Mikroskop betrachtest, wirst Du auch mit grosser Mühe kaum pflanzliches oder tierisches Plankton finden

Wer bitte vernichtet dann die störenden Schwebalgen, die von Zeit zu Zeit das ganze Wasser trüben??? 
Siehe Kapitel aus DSiG: Das große Fressen  zum Thema Algenblüte … und die Vermehrungsraten sind um nichts geringer, ab nun setzt Verdopplung ein … immer mehr Wesen stehen bereit, um die sich ebenfalls noch vermehrenden Algen zu verzehren.
Daraus schließe ich, wenn dann noch eine dezimierende Pumpenwirkung dazukommt, dann dauert diese Aktion halt eben viel länger. 


.....   dass Plankton vernichtet wird, wenn man Proben in ein nicht vollständig gefülltes Deckelglas füllt und intensiv schüttelt


ich kombiniere: wenn das alleine genügt, was passiert erst dann, wenn das Element durch einen Kreisel, der mit 3.700 Touren einen Teil dessen verdichtet bevor er es auf die Reise schickt? Diese Beschleunigung hält auch ein widerstandsfähigeres Wesen nicht aus!!!


Zum Bachlauf und den Bitterlingen: Erwärmung bis etwa 23° ist bei unseren Verhältnissen öfters gewünscht , 2003 hingegen habe ich Wasserfall und Bachlauf beschattet; die Bitterlinge wurden erst eingesetzt, sobald das Gleichgewicht dies einigermaßen zuließ – ihre Auswirkungen fürchte ich nicht besonders, eher die __ Frösche, die sind viel Größer, beziehen Ihre Nahrung oft von außerhalb und dann .... halten sie sich nicht an die Badeordnung!!!  )


Jürgen, die Durchströmung der Biotope ist im tieferen Bereich sicher mehr oberflächig, aber im Schwimmbereich habe ich sehr oft aus 0,50 bis 1,50 m abgezogen, also müssten die meisten Bereiche regelmäßig umgewälzt werden. Auch durch Schwimmen und Tauchen kommt in so einem kleinen Gewässer einiges an Umwälzung zustande.

Inzwischen habe ich die aktuelle Ausgabe "Der Schwimmteich" studiert, in der einige namhafte Fachleute interessante Erfahrungen aus div. Filterversuchen dokumentieren. Auch aus diesen ersehe ich, daß ich nicht so ganz falsch liegen kann. 
Bei diesem Thema wird sehr schwer die einzig "RICHTIGE LÖSUNG" zu finden sein, aber wenn man nie was anderes macht, kann man nicht mal sagen, was falsch ist.  ~;-)

MfG vom Bodensee! 
Kurt

vielleicht für die interessant, die das noch nicht gesehen haben:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/bachlf.htm


----------



## StefanS (17. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

hier einmal ein Zitat aus www.mikroskopie-fuer-anfaenger.de, Autor Peter Bündgens:

"_Zunächst sah ich mir die Pumpe einmal näher an, schraube dazu ihren Filterkorb ab um mich der Drehscheibe zu nähern, welche mit länglichen Erhebungen versehen, rotierend das Wasser in den Pumpenablauf saugt. Ja, von solch einer Erhebung getroffen wird jeder Organismus zerstört. Wirklich? Nun, dies auszutesten war ja nicht schwer. Die Pumpe wurde zunächst auf den Grund des Teiches ab gesenkt und in Betrieb genommen. Das angesaugte Wasser durch ein Planktonnetz filtriert. An diesem Netz befindet sich unten ein Auffangbecher, so dass man nach x- beliebiger Zeit, eine Probe allen bisher gesammelten Planktons auffangen und mikroskopieren kann.

Ich erwartete nun, durch die Zeilen von Herrn Stanjek vorgewarnt, das Bild eines Schlachtfeldes. zerstörte und zerrissene Mikroorganismen on Mass.

Doch das gegenteilige Bild erwartete mich! Quicklebendig waren meine gefundenen Mikroorganismen. Natürlich, ich fand auch deren Teile, vornehmlich Panzerreste kleiner Krebse, leere Hüllen ehemals lebendiger Panzerrädertiere usw. Waren diese etwa Ursache der zerstörerischen Gewalt der Pumpe? Um dies zu klären, musste ich Wasserproben von Stellen im Teich entnehmen, die nicht im Sogbereich der Pumpe lagen, sich also entfernt jeder mechanischen Gefahr befanden.

Aber auch hier waren neben den bereits lebend aufgefundenen Bewohnern aus der "Pumpenregion" die gleichen Bewohner in gleicher Agilität und Vielfalt vorhanden, aber eben auch die gleichen Panzerreste getöteter Tiere._"

Das entspricht genau meinen eigenen Beobachtungen.

Im übrigen kann ich nur empfehlen, sich nicht irgend etwas vorzustellen, zu mutmassen oder zu kombinieren, sondern ein Mikroskop zu nehmen und hindurchzuschauen. Ja, aus einem gedüngten Pflanzenkübel mit wenigen Zentimetern Wasserstand habe ich grasgrünes Wasser unter das Mikroskop gepackt und die in dem Foto abgebildeten Grünalgen gefunden. *Nichts* ausser Grünalgen. Das aber ist weit entfernt von der Situation im freien Teichwasser.

Eine Probe aus dem freien Wasser meines sicher sehr klaren (Pflanzen-)Teiches brachte nichts als ein paar Zufallstreffer. Es hätte sich nicht gelohnt und wäre auch eine grobe Irreführung gewesen, von einzelnen Grünalgen oder auch anderem Plankton (das man nach längerem Suchen sicher ebenfalls findet) eine Aufnahme zu machen. In jeder Probe der "ergiebigeren" Bereiche des Teiches (Detrius, Aufwuchs an Blättern usw.) findet man problemlos um Zehnerpotenzen grössere Mengen. Wie gesagt, Deine paar Fische fressen ein Mehrfaches von dem, was in die Pumpe geraten kann. Es ist auch richtig, was ich geschrieben habe: Schüttelt man ein nicht vollständig gefülltes Deckelglas, vernichtet man das Plankton (übrigens ebenfalls, wenn man das Deckglas auf die Probe platschen lässt). Überhaupt nichts wird vernichtet, wenn man ein randvolles Deckelglas schüttelt... Dies wird bestätigt durch die Kontrolluntersuchungen von Peter Bündgens: Die Pumpe schaufelt gerade *kein* Wassr/Luft Gemisch.

Ich behaupte glatt einmal: Ist das Teichwasser so nährstoffarm, wie es in einem Schwimmteich sein sollte, wird die Suche unter dem Mikroskop erfolglos bleiben. In einem völlig überdüngten Teich und entsprechender (Grün-)Algenplage findet man zwangsläufig mehr anderes Plankton - aber gleichgültig, ob die Pumpe läuft oder nicht. 

Ich halte eine weitere Diskussion darüber allerdings nur dann für sinnvoll, wenn konkrete Erfahrungen mit dem Mikroskop vorliegen (ein ganz brauchbares für solche Zwecke wurde wohl jüngst von Lidl für 60 EUR verramscht). Ich würde mich sonst ständig wiederholen und im Kreis drehen müssen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (17. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan

Auf irgendeiner Seite habe ich das mal wie folgt gelesen (sinngemäß). Durch die Pumpe wird die Nahrungskette gestört. Also es betrifft wohl nicht primär dem Zooplankton etc. sondern auch größere Tierchen, die dann noch größeren Tierchen nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Das ist aber alles recht schwammig, da es keine ordentlichen Belege über die Einflussnahme von Pumpen gibt. 
Auch finde ich leider dein Zitat weniger handfest, da im Prinzip nur drin steht, dass es danach noch Plankton darin gab, der sich irgendwie bewegte. Das ist keine standhafte Studie. Wenn dann müsste ich wissen, was ich in die Pumpe schicke und was wieder rauskommt. Das ist sehr problematisch! Wie wurde denn mirkoskopiert (Phasenkontrast, Köhler'sche Beleuchtung, Anfärbung)? Wo wird denn differenziert?  
Dann ist Pumpe nicht gleich Pumpe usw. Denn unterschiedliche Querschnitte bedeuten unterschiedliche Drücke und somit andere Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten. usw.

Sorry, dass ich das jetzt so zerlege aber irgendwie sagt das noch nicht so viel aus. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## StefanS (18. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Björn zu später Stunde,

genau dazu werde ich mich *nicht* äussern: Stanjek hat die Diskussion dadurch gestartet, dass er eine "Kreiselpumpe" an x-beliebiger Stelle im Teich aufgestellt hat und irgendwelche Untersuchungen (einschl. mehrfachem Zentrifugieren) angestellt hat. Pumpe, Schlauchlänge, Population vor der Pumpe - all dies war nicht einbezogen. Dennoch gelangt er zu der pauschalen Aussage, dass das Betreiben einer beliebigen Pumpe quasi "Mord" an den Teichbewohnern ist. Auf seinen Mikrofotos sind nicht etwa grössere Organismen, sondern ausschliesslich Kleinstorganismen zu erkennen. Und genau dagegen hat sich Bündgens ausgesprochen, der das anhand eines ebenfalls x-beliebigen Gegenversuchs nicht bestätigen kann. Stanjek hat Hellfeld-Aufnahmen vorgelegt, Bündgens gar keine, einfacher als Hellfeld aber geht nicht. Auch ich habe mit meiner Aquamax, die auf Minimum heruntergeregelt werden musste, um überhaupt etwas zu filtrieren, die Behauptungen von Stanjek im Hellfeld und bei schräger Beleuchtung nicht nachvollziehen können. Und da ist es aus meiner Sicht völlig gleichgültig, ob es sich um eine (Quasi-) Köhlerbeleuchtung (andere als "Quasi" gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr, da jede mir bekannte Köhlerbeleuchtung heute Mattscheiben im Strahlengang hat) oder um eine Nelsonbeleuchtung gehandelt hat.

Es geht auch mehr um pauschale Aussagen: Sind Teichpumpen "Killer" ? Wasser ist bekanntlich ein nicht komprimierbares Medium. Eine Vernichtung von (primär Zoo-)Plankton kann also nur dann vorkommen, wenn das Individuum von der Impellerschaufel unmittelbar getroffen wird. Und, sorry, genau dann wende ich mich auch dem quantitativen Aspekt zu: Ich betrachte die Verteilung der Individuen im freien Wasser und an bevorzugten Aufwuchsplätzen. Und spätestens dann muss man mir nachweisen, dass eine beliebige Pumpe im Gesamzsystem einen nennenswerten (sogar optisch wahrnehmbaren !) Schaden verursacht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (18. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan

Ich kenne diesen Stanjek ehrlich gesagt gar nicht! Und Büdgens auch nicht. Wenn dann sollte man die Verhältnissmäßigkeiten sehen - meiner Meinung nach. Stellt man in einem 2000L Teich ne Kreiselpumpe auf, die 7000L/h packt, dann kann das wohl zu Problemen führen (nehm ich einfach mal an). Die gleiche Pumpe in nem 200.000L Teich würde wohl weniger "Schäden" zur Folge haben. Klingt irgendwie logisch oder?! 
Naja was solls. Irgendwie gibts da nichts handfestes, zumindest hab ich noch nichts gelesen. 
Rein theoretisch könntest du die Kleinen in der Pumpe auch durch krasse Druckunterschiede killen. Aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher in wie weit sich das in Teichpumpen überhaupt auswirkt. Mann könnte es ja "einfach" mal berechnen. (Bernoulli- bzw. Kontinuitätsgleichung; ich schreibe gerade an ner Strömungsmechanikauswertung (Windkanal, Strömungsprofil) daher mein Kluggescheisse    )

mfg Björn


----------



## Kurt (18. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, Stefan, Björn und alle am Thema interessierten!

Sollen meine „theoretischen“ nicht „wissenschaftlich anerkannt“ unterstützten Ausführungen meiner Gedankenvorgänge dieses Forum-Thema stören, werde ich in Zukunft lieber dazu „schweigen“ – eigentlich wollte ich nur dem Aufruf folgen und beschreiben, wie ich´s mache.     

Aber zu den letzten Ausführungen  von Stefan muß ich schon noch was schreiben: 

ich finde, daß die Versuche Bündgens irgendwie hinken; Stanjek hat extra geschrieben, die Pumpe darf nicht auf dem Teichgrund stehen, da sonst  zu viel "Detritus (tote Organismen)" angezogen werden und das Ergebnis verfälscht wird. - und was heißt x-beliebige Zeit für die Kontrolle der gefangenen Proben?  Ich konnte nicht herauslesen, nach welchem Zeitraum er sich das angesehen  hat 
Theoretikerdenken:  wie lange bräuchten ein paar evtl. Überlebende, um sich neu zu reproduzieren und evtl. die verstorbenen Mitgefangenen zu verzehren  ????   - wer weiß in wie viel Tagen das möglich wäre???? Ich konnte nichts genaues über die Zeitlabläufe der Planktonvermehrung finden.

Björn, Deine Ansätze gefallen mir, denn wenn ich mir den Aufbau der Pumpe anschaue, dann sehe ich, daß durch den Kreisel das Wasser in der Pumpenkammer zu ca. 80 % an die Wand geschleudert oder zumindest „entlanggetrieben“  wird und die Öffnung zum Ausgang  relativ gering ist - d.h. bei 60 U/S und einem Kreiselumfang von 24 cm doch eine enorme Bewegungsenergie und oft auch Aufprallenergie vorhanden sein muß. Ich bin leider kein Techniker oder Mathematiker, der die tatsächlich auftretenden Belastungen  auf die transtportierten Organismen  berechnen kann und für einen „Feldversuch“ ist jetzt nicht die richtige Jahreszeit .
Ich muß  bislang von dem „angelesenen“ Wissen  das aussuchen, das mir am ehesten nachvollziehbar erscheint.
Es kann aber gut sein, dass ich nächsten Sommer mit einem Mikroskop bewaffnet durch einen echten Paralleltest meine eigenen („selbst gefälschten“) Beweise sammle und dann vorlegen kann.

MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:   Wenn weiterdiskutiert wird, bin ich gerne bereit, diese Diskussion unter einem anderen Thema fortzusetzen, damit das  Thema „Der Filter“ „ sauber“  bleibt und nur die verwendeten Techniken übersichtlich darstellt.
Stanjek´s HP habe ich mir jetzt mal genauer angeschaut und finde sie auch in anderen Dingen sehr informativ - http://www.hydro-kosmos.de.


----------



## StefanS (19. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

also ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen eine weitere Diskussion mit Dir einzuwenden - ich finde nur, dass einige Grundlagen nicht schaden können. Als Detrius bezeichnet man die abgestorbenen *pflanzlichen* Bestandteile am Bodengrund. Klar werden auch Kleinstlebewesen getötet (aber noch nicht einmal der überwiegende Teil), wenn man Detrius durch eine Teichpumpe jagt. Denn im Detrius leben die meisten dieser Lebewesen...

Stanjek hat seine Seite in der Tat seit meinem  letzten Besuch geändert. In der Fassung zuvor stand noch, dass er die proben mehrfach zentrifugieren (Du weisst, wie das geht ? Die Probe kommt in zwei Reagenzgläser, die in hohe Umdrehung versetzt werden [viel höher als Pumpendrehzahl], alle Feststoffe setzen sich durch die Fliehkraft am Boden ab und man untersucht nur den "Bodensatz")  musste, um überhaupt etwas zu erkennen.  Daher rührte auch mein Frage, was zwischen Filtrierung und Untersuchung alles passiert ist. Stanjek hat sicher nicht 20 ml unter dem Mikroskop ausgezählt...

Björn, wie soll denn wohl in einer - nicht selbst ansaugenden - Pumpe "Druck" entstehen ?? Höchstens die von Kurt auch schon erwähnte Kreisbeschleunigung. Hmmmm, Stanjek hat nichts gegen das Zentrifugieren, sehr wohl aber gegen die sehr viel niedrigere Pumpendrehzahl ? Ich will auch einmal erwähnen, dass wir hier über zumeist Einzeller reden und nicht über ein Stück Käse, das über eine Reibe geführt wird.

Kurt, es wäre übrigens vermutlich auch für Dich sehr interessant, die Pumpe einmal direkt auf den Teichboden zu stellen. Man kann dann sehr schön erkennen, wie wenige Zentimeter im Umkreis sie überhaupt anzusagen in der Lage ist. Nicht nennenswert: Eine nicht selbstansaugende Pumpe entfaltet nun einmal kein "Sog", auch wenn man sich das noch so schön ausmalt. 

Es gäbe noch sehr viel anzumerken. Lasst mich damit enden, dass ich die Behauptung für absoluten Unfug halte, Libellenlarven würden von einer Teichpumpe "angesogen". Wenn er in der einen Probe Libellenlarven gefunden hat, in der anderen aber nicht, belegt das schon, dass er absolut unvergleichbare Proben miteinander verglichen hat. Gleiches gilt für Mückenlarven usw. Vermutlich ist einfach keine Larve und sehr viele andere Kleinlebewesen nicht durch die Pumpe gegangen (wieso auch ??), was dann die Artenarmut erklärt.

Tja, eine Naupliuslarve seht Ihr auf meinem nachstehenden Foto. Erscheint unwahrscheinlich, dass sie bei einer Pumpe, die keinen Sog entwickelt, nicht entkommen könnte, oder ? Die Mondalge rechts darunter - die würde sehr wohl durch die Pumpe gehen.

Wenn Du mit Deinen mikroskopischen Untersuchungen beginnst, empfehle ich Dir, einmal eine Probe aus dem absolut freien Wasser mit ein wenig Aufwuchs, den Du von Detrius oder auch lebenden Pflanzenteilen abgekratzt hast , zu vergleichen. Als reinen Mengenvergleich, damit wir von derselben Sache reden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Auch ich bitte den Mod, diesen Teil der Diskussion in einen anderen Thread zu verschieben.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Ihr lieben, (Kurt ,Nestor ,Stefan,) 


Hiermit komme ich Eurer bitte nach und teile den Thread auf, so das die Diskussion weitergeführt werden kann/ soll !! 

Meiner Meinung nach hätten wir es auch dort belassen können, da erfahrungsgemäß ein Verschieben/Teilen eines Threads die Diskussion nicht weitergeführt wird. 

Nun gut, schaun wir mal…. 


@ Kurt 

Zitat: 
*Sollen meine „theoretischen“ nicht „wissenschaftlich anerkannt“ unterstützten Ausführungen meiner Gedankenvorgänge dieses Forum-Thema stören, werde ich in Zukunft lieber dazu „schweigen“ – eigentlich wollte ich nur dem Aufruf folgen und beschreiben, wie ich´s mache. *

Hallo Kurt, 

nur weiter so, auch wenn deine Erfahrungen nicht wissenschaftlich…etc. untersucht worden sind! 
Jeder der möchte und kann, soll sich an Diskussionen hier beteiligen, seine Erfahrungen und auch seine eigenen Gedanken zum besten geben. 


@ Stefan, 

Zitat: 

*Ich halte eine weitere Diskussion darüber allerdings nur dann für sinnvoll, wenn konkrete Erfahrungen mit dem Mikroskop vorliegen (ein ganz brauchbares für solche Zwecke wurde wohl jüngst von Lidl für 60 EUR verramscht). Ich würde mich sonst ständig wiederholen und im Kreis drehen müssen. *

Hallo Stefan, 

sehe ich nicht so! 
Man kann auch über Themen diskutieren , ohne diese vorher selber untersucht zu haben. 
Das Du in der Hinsicht ein "Perfektionist" bist, gerne alles untersuchst und selbst erforscht steht außer Frage… aber nicht jeder kann / möchte es so machen. 
Auch auf der Gefahr hin, dass Du dich wiederholen musst sehe ich doch deine „Diskussionspartner“ als recht kompetent an . 


So Ihr lieben, nichts für ungut … macht bitte weiter so wie bisher, ich und viele andere hier verfolgen dieses Thema mit Spannung!


----------



## gabi (19. Dez. 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

mit dem Verfolgen des Themas hast du recht.
Ich kann nur noch keinen eigenen Erfahrungen beitragen

1. weil ich keine Pumpe habe (wegen der Aussage von Stanjek)
2. ich beim mikroskopieren noch am Anfang bin.

Mal schaun wie's weitergeht.


----------



## Kurt (19. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

das mit dem Pumpe versenken geht bei mir nicht so gut, die Magnetkreiselpumpe würde es mir übel nehmen. Im Schwimmteich wird ja normalerweise keine Tauchpumpe eingesetzt, außer in einem separaten Schacht. M.M. nach  ist dann die Verbindung auch noch  zu direkt, auch wenn`s erlaubt ist  - der Teufel schläft nicht!!!! 

Der Sog ist sicherlich auf nur wenige cm begrenzt, aber er ist da:
wenn die Pumpe Wasser befördert wird anderes Wasser „nachgesogen“!  Wenn ich die Hand vor das Ansaugrohr  der Pumpe (ca. 30 cm unterm Wasserspiegel)  halte, wird der Sog ab ca. 5 cm Nähe richtig spürbar und so hingezogen, dass ich sogar etwas Kraft benötige, um die Hand wieder wegnehmen zu können. Das mag bei einer Tauchpumpe, die „rundum“ ansaugt weniger nachprüfbar sein aber es wird inetwa dasselbe sein.

Meine Erlebnisse mit den „angesaugten“  bzw. „beförderten“ Tier(babys):   
vor ca. 1 ½ Jahren habe ich versucht, durch einen Filtersack (Zubehör zur Schlammpumpe)  am Ende des Schlauches  die „Trübung“ des Wassers herauszufiltern.  Durch ein paar undichte Stellen in den Grobfiltern vor der Pumpe kamen auch Libellenlarven und Kaulquappen durch und wurden nach oben transportiert.  Einige habe die Tortur sogar überlebt. Das zeigt aber auch, dass alles was in diesen Bereich um das Ansaugrohr im Abstand von ca. 10 cm gelangt, unweigerlich „eingesogen“ wird.  Daß ich mit dieser Filteraktion nicht nur "schlechtes" dem Teich entzogen habe, war mir damals noch nicht bewusst.

Aber ich glaube, es geht gar nicht um diesen direkten „Sog“.   Es geht um die Umwälzung selbst, was ja dazu führt, dass ein Großteil des vorhandenen Wassers den Kreislauf durchschreitet.
Viele der Pumpe vorgeschalteten Filter (Grob, Spalt und was es noch so alles gibt) entziehen dem Wasser beinahe alles,  leider aber auch das, was besonders nützlich für die Biologie des Wassers ist.   Nach X Zyklen wird wirklich nicht mehr viel im freien Wasser zu finden sein, in der warmen und od. phosphatreichen  Zeit evtl. noch die Schwebalgen, die sich, soviel ich weiß, durch nichts wirklich Filtern lassen – sie können nur „gefressen“ werden. 


MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## karsten. (19. Dez. 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> ....Meine Erlebnisse mit den „angesaugten“  bzw. „beförderten“ Tier(babys)......




 :angry4: 
bitte nicht auf Die Schiene !

heute früh hab ich gekochte Geflügel-embrios gegessen !  8)  

zu Eurer Diskussion 
mMn. funktioniert MEIN Teich (so gut)
NUR durch Pumpen ! 
ich denke :

der Biologie auf 40 m2 etwas technisch unter die Arme greifen zu müssen

mit dem gepumpten (rechtsdrehenden)Wasser halte ich den Bakterienrasen auf den Oberflächen in "Schwung"


(wenn ,mir diese unwissenschaftliche Aussage gestattet ist)

Von Filtern kann bei mir heuer keine Rede sein !

(aber das ist ein anderes Thema)
  8) 

Ansichten von meinem klarem Wasser gibts in allen Forengallerien   

hier noch was zum Thema :

Vielleicht ist das die Lösung:

_"Kraftloses Leitungswasser 
Leitungswasser, das über herkömmliche Rohrleitungssysteme den Verbrauchern zugeführt wird, verliert durch Reibung infolge des Rohrdruckes und durch die geradlinige Führung seine ursprüngliche Energie. Durch Reibung entsteht Wärme, diese löst elektrolytische (zersetzende) Vorgänge im Wasser aus, welche das Wasser schal und kraftlos machen. Wasser ist ein Element der Kühle, das nur bei entsprechend kühlen Temperaturen und mäanderförmigen Bewegungen der Wassermassen die eigene Energieachse erhalten kann. Durch den Verlust dieser Energieachse, damit der Trag- und Schleppkräfte, lagern sich mineralische und metallische Teilchen an den Innenwänden der Rohleitungen ab, wodurch es zu Inkrustierungen und Querschnittverengungen kommt, die so weit führen können, daß zugewachsene Rohrleitungen ausgetauscht werden müssen. 
Ein weiterer negativer Effekt, der bei „vergewaltigtem Wasser“ auftritt, ist der Verlust der natürlichen Energie. Nicht umsonst bauten die alten Römer lange, offene Wasserleitungen mit gewundenen Konstruktionen und aus den natürlichen Materialien Holz und Naturstein. Kurz, man versuchte dem Wasser die Chance  zu geben, in seiner natürlichen Bewegungsform von der Quelle zum Verbraucher zu kommen. Man nennt diese Methode, die schon sehr früh bekannt war, Bionik (Kombination von Biologie und Technik), eine Methode, die technische Probleme nach dem Vorbild der Funktionen von Körperorganen zu lösen sucht (z. B. Schädelform des Menschen als geniale Kuppelform). Verfolgt man die Theorie weiter, daß das Wasser auf längeren Strecken in Rohrleitungen Veränderungen erfährt, so kommt man auch dem Sinn der Wasser(wieder)belebung näher. Geht tatsächlich beim Transport Energie verloren, wird das Wasser übersäuert. So stellt sich die nächste Frage: Werden diese Eigenschaften auf den Menschen übertragen? Kann Wasser, das im Normalfall belebend auf den Organismus wirkt, diese Eigenschaften verlieren, sozusagen annähernd wertlos werden? Eine weiterführende Theorie besagt sogar, daß es bei extrem hohem Energieverlust möglich ist, daß sich das Wasser die fehlende Energie aus dem Organismus des Menschen zurückholt und daß dadurch sogar ernste Gesundheitsschädigungen hervorgerufen werden können.  "



......





Der britische Chemiekonzern ICI will das sehr umstrittene Wirkungs-Aktives 
SchnellSpritz EnergieReservoir (W.A.S.S.E.R.) im Freilandversuch testen! Viele Umweltschützer gehen auf die Barrikaden! 

London: Mittlerweile scheint es gesichert, was zuvor noch als Gerücht gehandelt wurde: Grossbritanniens größter Chemiekonzern ICI entwickelte unter höchster Geheimhaltung ein neues Feuerlöschmittel. Fachleute nennen dieses hochkomplizierte chemische Produkt, dessen Entwicklung ICI mehrere Jahre und viele Millionen Pfund gekostet hat, kurz W.A.S.S.E.R. (Wirkungs-Aktives SchnellSpritz EnergieReservoir). 

Es heißt, dass WASSER hervorragend zur Bekämpfung von Bränden in Wohn-, Büro-, und Lagerhäusern geeignet ist. Es soll sich auch relativ billig herstellen lassen. WASSER-Gegner stehen der Planung skeptisch gegenüber, dass WASSER in der Nähe dichtbesiedelter Objekte in Mengen von rund 50000 Hektolitern in offenen (!) Teichen oder großen Tanks zu speichern. 

SCHWERE BEDENKEN 
Die konsumenten und Umweltschützer hegen allerdings schwere Bedenken gegen die Verwendung des WASSERs. Einer hat darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Mensch, der seinen Kopf in einen Eimer WASSER steckt, nach etwa fünf Minuten tot ist. Da jeder der von ICI geplanten Tanks genug Wasser für eine halbe Million Eimer zu je acht Litern enthält und jede Eimerfüllung ein paar hundert mal verwendet werden kann, würde ein einziger (!) Tank ausreichen, um die Bevölkerung Grossbritanniens auszurotten. 
Dieses allein sollte der Regierung Grund genug sein, ein sofortiges Stop der WASSER-Produktion zu erlassen. Doch wie ein Pressesprecher bekannt gab, stehe die Entscheidung noch aus und werde vorher durch Fachausschüsse geprüft werden müssen. 

Ein Sprecher der Feuerwehr wollte wissen, wie das neue Mittel auf extreme Hitze reagiert. Er hatte erfahren, dass man WASSER auch zum Bierbrauen verwendet, und fürchtet nun, dass die Dämpfe die Feuerwehrleute betäuben könnten. 

Der Vorstandsvorsizender der real-rechts-und-links-fundierten Politos der Abgeordneten der 'Grünen' hat festgestellt, dass es Baumwolle zum Einlaufen bringt und will wissen, was es dann wohl erst auf den Menschen für eine Wirkung haben mag. Er sieht die persönliche Entfaltung des Einzelnen in einem wesentlichen Punkte gefährdet. 

Seitens ICI sind zu diesen Vorwürfen noch keine Stellungnahmen zu verzeichnen. 

Der britische Innenminister ist im Unterhaus gefragt worden, ob er die Herstellung und Lagerung der lebensgefährlichen Flüssigkeit nicht lieber verbieten wolle. Seine Antwort: Zunächst einmal müsse man die Sache gründlich untersuchen. Er werde die verantwortlichen Stellen mit der Ausarbeitung eines umfassenden Berichts beauftragen. 

Sobald neue Informationen vorliegen, werden Sie diese natürlich bei uns als erstes Lesen können.    _




schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Jürgen (19. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

bei all den Warnungen von Herrn Stanjek sollte man sich eventuell auch einmal die Zeit nehmen und mögliche Szenarien näher definieren. Immerhin steht nicht überall einfach so eine Pumpe auf dem Teichboden die das Wasser im Kreislauf pumpt.

Alleine schon der Punkt an dem das Wasser aus dem Teich entnommen und zur Pumpe befördert wird spielt sicher eine große Rolle. Ich persönlich entnehme nur Oberflächenwasser durch einen Skimmer. Mengenmäßig fließen da schon mal 20m³/h bei einem Teichvolumen von etwa 20m³. Dennoch stelle ich gerade in den Sommermonaten jeden Tag fest, dass das Wasser ganz offensichtlich "lebt". Tagsüber zum Abend hin trübt es sich leicht ein und ist am nächsten Morgen wieder schön klar. So geht das Tag ein Tag aus, bis die Tage dann kürzer werden und das Wasser sich nicht mehr eintrübt. 

Der Aufbau der Pumpe macht wohl auch einen imensen Unterschied aus. Einer Pumpe mit feststehendem Leitapparat und einem Laufrad, eine Kombination die z.B. bei herkömmlichen Gartenpumpen zum Einsatz kommt, traue ich aufgrund ihrer sehr geringen Spaltmaße ohne weiteres eine solche zerstörerische Tat zu. Einer Pumpe mit einem großflächigen Flügelrad, das wiederum mit nur wenigen Flügeln auskommt wie das z.B. bei den OASE-Pumpen der Fall ist und auch größere Partikel befördern kann, traue ich dahingehend viel viel weniger zu. Insgesamt dürfte wohl die Form des Laufrades einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die beschriebene "Problematik" nehmen.    

Was den Sog betrifft, so sehe ich da keinen Anlass mir deswegen einen Kopf zu machen. Dieser ist Unterwasser sehr gering, was man mit einem einfachen Versuch leicht testen kann. Einfach mal etwas Milch in den Teich gekippt und warten was passiert. Hierbei werden Strömungen ganz gut sichtbar. Auch wenn theoretisch hohe Umwälzleistungen erzielt werden, so werden damit nicht automatisch auch alle Feststoffe im Wasser erfasst. Die in einer Filter-Pumpe-Kombination angestrebte Umwälzleistung bezieht sich mehr auf die Verdünnung der im Wasser gelösten Stoffe durch den Transport des Wassers durch das __ Filtersystem und wieder zurück in den Teich. Jedoch sehe ich das bei der Verwendung eines oder mehrerer Bodenabläufe auch etwas kritischer. Solche Teiche sind meist extra so ausgelegt um Feststoffe auf direktem Weg aus dem Teich zu tranportieren. Hierbei werden auch Strömungen bewußt so angelegt, dass diese den Bodenabläufen Material zuführen. Das wäre dann aber mehr einem reinen "Koi-Teich" zuzuordnen und daher interessiert mich solch ein Fall nicht sonderlich.

Fakt ist aber, und dazu benötige ich kein Mikroskop, dass mein Teich trotz Pumpen und der damit erreichten Umwälzung sicher nicht so unter den Pumpen leidet, dass es graviernd negative Auswirkungen hätte. Ich habe mich aber auch dazu entschieden das Wasser lediglich über einen Skimmer umzuwälzen, da ich aus anderen Gründen den tieferen Wasserkörper möglichst strömungsfrei sich selbst überlassen möchte. 

Ich bin daher der Ansicht, dass sich Aussagen über die Zerstörungskraft von Pumpen auf das Mikroleben in einem Teich keinesfalls pauschalisieren lassen.    

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Nestor (19. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan

Ist doch egal. Querschnittsveränderung --> anderer Druck, andere Geschwindigkeit! Du hast ja ne Strömung auch wenn die Pumpe nicht ansaugt. Es fließt ja was! 
Zum besseren Verständniss http://www.philippi-trust.de/hendrik/braunschweig/wirbeldoku/bernoulli.html


Ich bin daher der Ansicht, dass sich Aussagen über die Zerstörungskraft von Pumpen auf das Mikroleben in einem Teich keinesfalls pauschalisieren lassen. <--- so und nicht anders  

mfg Björn


----------



## StefanS (20. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank, dass das Thema hierhin verschoben worden ist.

Ich denke, wir müssen uns über folgendes nicht streiten: Nicht selbstansaugende Pumpen wie die Oase Aquamax-Reihe entfalten keinerlei Sog: Deshalb sind sie auch nicht sonderlich gut in der Förderhöhe. Will heissen, dass das Wasser einfach nachströmt. Kein Sog. Bei diesen Pumpen mit grossen Volumina zwischen den Impellerblättern entsteht auch keinerlei Druck in der Pumpe. Genausowenig ist es eher Zufall, wenn irgendwelche Kleinstlebewesen (wir reden von Einzellern und nicht von Kaulquappen !) unmittelbar vom Impellerflügel getroffen und dann selbstverständlich getötet werden. Schliesslich stehen solche Pumpen regelmässig in Bereichen des Teiches, in dem sich kaum (Zoo-)Plankton befindet. Sollten Grünalgen von der Pumpe vernichtet werden, hätte vermutlich kaum jemand etwas dagegen - aber genau das passiert ja nicht ! Selbst ein paar Bitterlinge haben da gravierendere Auswirkungen auf das Plankton als die Pumpe (Lurche fressen - ausser als Kaulquappe - kein Plankton, wenn ich richtig informiert bin).

Tja, hier diskutieren vor allem Leute, deren Hauptinteresse dahin geht, die Selbstreinigungskraft des Teiches (durch Plankton) nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Es geht um klares Teichwasser. Wenn es wenigstens noch darum ginge, keine Lebewesen zu töten (das bewegt Herrn Stanjek und könnte auch mich motivieren) könnte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, ob nicht durch eine Pumpe Schaden angerichtet wird. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es um einen klaren Teich geht, verweise ich wieder einmal auf Karsten: Es stimmt, speziell ein Schwimmteich sollte über eine (leistungsschwache) Pumpe nebst Filtergraben o.ä. verfügen.  Die Verluste, die auch ich durchaus nicht leugne, werden durch den Vorteil, den die Pumpe bringt, mehr als ausgeglichen.

Das allerdings, meine ich, kann man verallgemeinern.

Herr Stanjek wird übrigens nicht nur einen Teich, in dem sich eine Pumpe befindet, nicht als naturnahen Teich akzeptieren, sondern genauso wenig einen Teich, in dem sich auch nur ein einziger Fisch - und sei es nur ein __ Moderlieschen - befindet. Dabei ist es nach der Diskussion, die ich mit ihm geführt habe, auch völlig gleichgültig (auch ich sauge das Wasser nur über einen Skimmer ab), wo das Wasser entnommen wird.

Wenn ich mich etwas überkritisch geäussert haben sollte: Ich habe mich ziemlich intensiv mit dem Thema befasst und habe natürlich meine Schwierigkeiten, wenn nicht bekannt ist, was Detrius überhaupt ist. Auch öffnet es einem sehr die Augen, wenn man sich einmal unter dem Mikroskop angesehen hat, was im freien Wasser eines funktionierendenden Teiches zu finden ist: Ausser ein paar Grünalgen gar nichts ! Und im Vergleich dazu die Population, die im Detrius zu finden ist...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (20. Dez. 2004)

Hallo, Pumpenfreaks!

Zu später Stunde nur eine kurze Stellungnahme:
Auf den folgenden Bildern sieht man die riesige Zahl an Kleinlebewesen, die meinen (heuer angelegten-70m3 großen)Teich bevölkern.
Da überleg ich mir vorher 10mal, ob ich die Pumpe wirklich einschalte..und ich hatte sie heuer so gut wie nie in Betrieb.
Wenn man auch Stanjeks Versuche anzweifelt, so muss man sich trotzdem vor Inbetriebnahme einer Pumpe jedesmal fragen, welchen Vorteil man sich dadurch erwartet, selbst wenn man die Nachteile nicht wahrhaben will. Klar, es gibt gute Gründe (Oberflächenreinigung etc.), ich glaube jedoch, 95% der Einsatzzeiten sind überflüssig (wenn nicht schädlich). 
Ich schreibe eigentlich nur deswegen, weil ich die Gedanken, die sich Kurt macht, durchaus vernünftig finde, lasst ihn doch...... sorry, ich bin knapp vorm Einschlafen, aber wenn ich in ein Teichwasser schaue, ist es grün, sind es Schwebealgen, die bekomme ich mit einem Filter ohnehin schwerlich heraus, ansonsten ist es ohnehin klar und die Daphnien etc. besorgen den Rest.
Und wenn jemand sagt, bei einem relativ großen Teich wie meinem geht es leichter: Auf meinem Fensterbrett steht seit 5 Jahren ein 15 liter Aquarium mit etwas __ wasserpest und einem Guppy. Das wasser ist stets glasklar (ohne Pumpe), natürlich werden keine Nährstoffe eingebracht, lediglich das wasser, welches die Katze trinkt (für sie ist dieses Mini"aquarium" wird ersetzt.
So, ich wollte eigentlich nur ganz kurz schreiben, ich weiß, es gibt viele "JA,ABER" .......Stefan, ich weiß, dass ich viell. im Unrecht bin, aber ich werde meine Erfahrungen machen, und die schauen vorerst sicher so aus, dass ich mir bei jedem Liter Wasser, den ich durch eine Pumpe schicke, frage "WOZU?"

Jetzt wünsch ich mir eine Gute Nacht (weil sonst niemand da) und Euch einen schönen Wochenanfang!

Berndt


----------



## Jürgen (20. Dez. 2004)

Hi Berndt,

ja, aber.....  



> Ich schreibe eigentlich nur deswegen, weil ich die Gedanken, die sich Kurt macht, durchaus vernünftig finde, lasst ihn doch.


Es geht hier doch lediglich um einen Gedankenaustausch, eine Diskussion über eine Sache die bislang niemand wirklich belegen oder widerlegen kann. Auf keinen Fall sollte das als Stimmungsmache gegen irgend etwas oder irgend jemanden gewertet werden. Ich hoffe sehr, dass dies bislang nicht geschehen ist und werde alles daran setzen das es nicht geschieht.



> Wenn man auch Stanjeks Versuche anzweifelt, so muss man sich trotzdem vor Inbetriebnahme einer Pumpe jedesmal fragen, welchen Vorteil man sich dadurch erwartet, selbst wenn man die Nachteile nicht wahrhaben will. Klar, es gibt gute Gründe (Oberflächenreinigung etc.), ich glaube jedoch, 95% der Einsatzzeiten sind überflüssig (wenn nicht schädlich).


Hier muss man dann zwingend die Teichart bedenken. Mit Fischen besetzte Teiche wo auch noch extern zugefüttert werden muss, kommen ohne Filterung und somit ohne Pumpen auf Dauer nicht klar. Hier stellt sich die Frage "Pumpe -Ja oder Nein-" nicht. Beziehen wir uns jedoch auf reine fischlose Biotope oder sonstige Teichformen, bei denen Fische nicht zugefüttert werden, stellt sich auch mir diese Frage. Da sollten wir auch ansetzen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Berndt (20. Dez. 2004)

Danke, Jürgen!

Du hast meine Gedanken zu Ende geschrieben, wozu ich um 02:11 in der nacht nicht mehr fähig war.  

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Kurt (20. Dez. 2004)

Danke Berndt!
... für die mir aus der Seele sprechenden Worte und sehr unterstützenden Bilder. Mit meinen Mitteln bekomme ich sowas nicht auf`s jpg.
Danke Jürgen!
.... dafür, daß Du dem Thema immer wieder zur ihm 'zustehenden Relation' verhilfst. 
Deiner Befürchtung, daß nach Verlagerung des Dialogs dieser aufhören könnte, werde ich sicher noch ein paar meiner "Gedanken" entgegensetzen.  
Danke Stefan,
... für die ausführlichen Beiträge, die ich in den "Fachbeiträgen" inzwischen "nachgelesen" habe - (fertig werde ich wohl nie, dazu sind zu viele Themen in diesem Forum). 

MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Nestor (21. Dez. 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir müssen uns über folgendes nicht streiten: Nicht selbstansaugende Pumpen wie die Oase Aquamax-Reihe entfalten keinerlei Sog: Deshalb sind sie auch nicht sonderlich gut in der Förderhöhe. Will heissen, dass das Wasser einfach nachströmt. Kein Sog. Bei diesen Pumpen mit grossen Volumina zwischen den Impellerblättern entsteht auch keinerlei Druck in der Pumpe.



Hi Stefan.

Auch wenns dich evtl. nervt wenn ich wieder darauf rumreite. Aber wie soll eine Pumpe ein Fluid fördern, wenn diese keinen Sog entwickelt? 
Und ich behaupte trotzdem, dass es Druckdifferenzen in der Pumpe gibt. Die Frage ist nur wie hoch diese ausfallen und an welchen Stellen diese auftreten. Welche Kraft also somit wechselnd auf einen Organismus wirkt.
Dem Wasser in der Pumpe wird ja durch die Bewegung der Impellerblätter kinetische Energie übertragen und es wird somit bewegt. Und irgendwie muss ja neues Wasser nachkommen, also wird auch das Wasser in der Umgebung beschleunigt und du hast eine Sogwirkung. Wie groß dieser Sog ist, ist eine andere Frage.

Gruß Björn

EDIT: Sorry, hab grad erst geschnallt was du meinst. Saugpumpen, die erst ne Höhendifferenz überwinden müssen und nicht saugende die im Medium stehen und durch den hydrostatischen Druck "befüllt" werden.


----------



## karsten. (21. Dez. 2004)

*re*

Hallo
hier kommt die Pro-Pumpen-Fraktion ! 
8)   

natürlich gibt es Druckunterschiede !

so gibt es bei Pumpen ;lustigerweise;
 eine SAUG-seite
und 
eine DRUCK-seite

ich sag jetzt mal, das bestreitet doch Keiner !   8) 
es kommt nur darauf an,
 den Nutzen und "Schaden" zu deuten und ins Verhältniss zu setzen.
 Das ist doch eindeutig davon abhängig
was man ,mit welchen Aufwand, erreichen will.

meine Gedanken dazu sind :
moderne Pumpen haben Spaltmaße von ungefähr 6mm
also ist der freie Querschnitt irgendwie 6mm*Tiefe Pumpengehäuse
das kann heißen so um 3 cm2,
die großen Filterkörbe haben Gitter mit Querschnitten so um ø3mm
der "Sog" verteilt sich relativ gleichmäßig im Korb, meistens 
auf eine Fläche so um 0,25m2
d.h. Kein "intelligenter" Teichbewohner muss Karusell fahren wenn er nicht will !
auf der Druckseite liegt soviel an wie die mögliche Wassersäule wiegt.
das halten die meisten Organismen aus .
Sie könnten ja auch mal ins "Tiefe" schwimmen ohne dabei kaputt zu gehen , oder ? 
die Pumpenräder wirken eben nicht wie Schredder
da sich auch vor den Schaufelrad Wasser befindet das verdrängt wird und strömt und dabei die meisten Organismen umhüllt und mitnimmt.



 Ich z.B. will

-glockenklares Wasser 
-Pflanzen ohne Ende ,alles was geht...
-einen "stilisierten" Naturteich (den es so in der Natur nie gibt)
(Ausschnitt einer imaginären Flußlandschaft)
-schöne Bilder ,auch unter Wasser
-interessante Lebewesen am und im Teich 
(denen es so gut geht , dass ich nicht beim langsamen Sterben zusehen muss !)
-wenig Arbeit

dass erreiche ich NUR  mit Pumpen !
kostet mich im Jahr warscheinlich 183,96 € 

wer für sich etwas Anderes will , o.k.

damit kann ich gut leben.

mfG 
karsten.


----------



## Harald (21. Dez. 2004)

Ganz kurz will ich auch mal was zu dem Thema schreiben.

Ich bezweifele, dass eine Pumpe in der Lage ist, die im Teich befindlichen Kleinstlebewesen zu schädigen. In meinen, an den Pumpen angeschlossenen Filtern habe ich schon häufig lebende __ Schnecken und Jungfische gefunden, tote bisher allerdings noch nie!!

Wenn also Fische in der Lage sind, den Sog etc. der Pumpe zu überstehen, wieso dann nicht Lebewesen, die noch viel kleiner sind?


----------



## StefanS (21. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mal wieder so ein Thema, bei dem es um wenig geht (wenn man die Frage nach dem dem "Wozu" stellt, dazu gleich mehr), sondern primär um Teichwissen.

Nicht selbstansaugende Pumpen entfalten keinen Sog (sonst wären sie schliesslich selbstansaugend), sondern es "fliesst" einfach das beförderte Wasser "nach". Das macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied dahingehend, was an Kleinstlebewesen an der Saugseite der Pumpe (ja, auch wenn sie keinen Sog entwickelt...) mitgenommen wird. Die Pumpe entfaltet keinen Sog, weil sie das von Karsten beschriebene, gewaltige Spaltmass aufweist. Da wird nichts zerquetscht, zerrieben, unter Druck gesetzt oder was auch immer. Was man da auf Berndts Fotos sieht, ist weder das, von was Stanjek redet (obwohl er durchaus Libellenlarven zählt, als wenn die durch die Pumpe gingen !!), noch das, wovon ich spreche. Was ich gezeigt habe, erkennt man sehr ordentlich bei 400facher Vergrösserung, nicht mit deutlich wahrnehmbaren Pflanzen dahinter. _In diesem Zusammenhang_ (nichts für ungut, ich meine das wirklich nur im diskutierten Zusammenhang !) belanglos, belegt weder pro noch contra etwas. Als nächstes werden vermutlich Stechmückenlarven als schützenswerte Fauna im Forum verkauft...

Nun zu der davon unabhängigen Frage nach dem "warum". 
- Wer nur einen Bachlauf betreiben möchte, weil es hübsch aussieht und klingt, muss sich darüber klar sein, dass er dafür Lebewesen opfert (auch wenn sie meiner Überzeugung nach auf die Gesamtheit nicht ins Gewicht fallen und problemlos reproduziert werden - der Teich "stirbt nicht aus") und seinem Gewässer vermutlich nichts gutes antut (Sauerstoff - nur, aber auch immerhin - 100 %, Erwärmung des Wassers im Sommer und Austreiben des CO"). Solchen Leuten kann man empfehlen, die Pumpe abgeschaltet zu lassen (auch mir, aber ich habe mich längst damit abgefunden, keinen "Naturteich nach Stanjek" zu betreiben - aber er ist verhältnismässig gross und ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel klar !).
- Wer einen Filter (technischen oder Pflanzen-) betreibt, kommt naturgemäss um eine Pumpe nicht herum. Insbesondere einen technischen Filter kann man nicht nach Lust und Laune an- oder abstellen. Die gesamten dort angesiedelten Bakterien verrecken in kürzester Zeit - das sind alles Kleinstlebewesen, viel mehr, als von der Pumpe erschlagen werden ! Einmal abgesehen davon, dass die Leichen vermutlich den Teich "vergiften".
- Wer einen Pflanzenfilter/Filtergraben betreibt und sich etwas dabei denkt, wird auch diesen sinnvollerweise nicht abschalten, sondern mit einer schwach dimensionierten Pumpe durchgängig in Betrieb halten. Wir reden hier (nicht, weil ich das so wollte, sondern das ist _Euer_ Ansatz) über Wasserklarheit und Trübungen. Vor diesem Hintergrund wirkt sich ein Filtergraben sehr viel positiver auf den Zustand des Teiches aus als ein Abschalten der Pumpe.
- Meinen Respekt haben alle, die einen (Schwimm- ?) Teich ohne Pumpe, Bachlauf, Filter, Pflanzenfilter, Filtergraben, UVC, Ultraschall, Kupfer oder sonstige Chemie und technische Hilfsmittel (Ozonisator...) betreiben. Dann aber bitte auch keinen einzigen (!) Fisch einsetzen - und sich hoffentlich auch im übrigen Leben mit dieser selbst auferlegten Verpflichtung auseinandersetzen (Fleischverzehr, Lebensmittelproduktion, Tierversuche etc.). Denn wer auf diesem niedrigen Level diskutiert muss sich auch sonst daran messen lassen. Ich persönlich würde an dieser Hürde völlig scheitern...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (21. Dez. 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> - Meinen Respekt haben alle, die einen (Schwimm- ?) Teich ohne Pumpe, Bachlauf, Filter, Pflanzenfilter, Filtergraben, UVC, Ultraschall, Kupfer oder sonstige Chemie und technische Hilfsmittel (Ozonisator...) betreiben. Dann aber bitte auch keinen einzigen (!) Fisch einsetzen - und sich hoffentlich auch im übrigen Leben mit dieser selbst auferlegten Verpflichtung auseinandersetzen (Fleischverzehr, Lebensmittelproduktion, Tierversuche etc.). Denn wer auf diesem niedrigen Level diskutiert muss sich auch sonst daran messen lassen. Ich persönlich würde an dieser Hürde völlig scheitern...



Was soll denn das jetzt heissen? Verstehe ich das jetzt total falsch oder steht da irgendwas von niedrigem Niveau (=Level?!)?  :? 

Ich bin weder pro noch contra Pumpen, da ich selber erst am probieren bin. Aber desweiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass jede Pumpe einen gewissen Sog (bei nicht ansaugenden Pumpen sagt man halt dann, dass das Wasser reingedrückt wird - es wirkt also auch eine Kraft) entwickelt und dass in jeder Pumpe (örtliche) Druckdifferenzen gibt. 
So und jetzt halt ich mich lieber raus.

mfg Björn


----------



## karsten. (21. Dez. 2004)

*ach komm*

ach komm !



nun bleib cool
KEINER will Dir hier zu Nahe treten !
versucht doch nich mehr reinzulegen als es ist

 :twisted:  8)    

bediehn dich ein paar Smileys
gieß Dir ein Glas "irgendwas" ein ,
entspann Dich und poste weiter !

dann eben zu anderen Themen.
Keiner sollte sich hier seinen Lieblingsfeind aufbauen !!
 

übrigens es gibt Schlimmeres:
hier z.B.

und hier noch was mit Teich !Dicht


----------



## Berndt (21. Dez. 2004)

> Ich bin weder pro noch contra Pumpen, da ich selber erst am probieren bin.



...und ich ebenso.

Jeder findet die Lösung, die seinen Vorstellungen und Bedürfnissen entspricht. Ob mit oder ohne Pumpen, Fischen, Schwimmern, Klärmitteln oder was auch immer....
Ich habe mich nur deshalb an dieser Diskussion beteiligt, um denjenigen, die einen Teich ohne Pumpe zu betreiben versuchen, Mut zuzusprechen, dieses Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen. Aus welchen Gründen jemand das so will, bleibt wohl ihm selbst überlassen. Von Fleischverzehr, Tierversuchen etc. war eigentlich gar nie die Rede. Zumindest ich habe schon unzählige Tiere verspeist und Fische getötet (Level 1) und möchte einfach ohne viel Pumperei meinen Teich Teich sein lassen, wenns nicht funktioniert, dann disponiere ich halt um. Ohne Fische und 70m3 Wasservolumen und Unterwasserpflanzen glaube ich, dass es möglich sein wird. Ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass Stanjeks Beobachtungen z.T. ihre Richtigkeit haben (und dabei gehts mir nicht um das Schützen der Kleinstlebewesen, sondern darum, sie mir in möglichst großer Zahl zur Schwebealgenvernichtung zu bewahren).
Jeder Beitrag hat seine Richtigkeit und man kann aus den vielen Vorschlägen und Erfahrungen seinen persönlichen Mix zusammenstellen. Wenn ich einmal das Bedürfnis habe, dass mich -zig "goldige" Fischlein anlächeln, dann werde ich mich bei Karsten erkundigen, welche Technik er anwendet. Im ersten Jahr meines Teiches hatte ich jedenfalls das "Problem" zu weniger Nährstoffe, die Unterwasserpflanzen "explodierten" gegen Null, und ab September war das Wasser für meine Vorstellungen einfach ZU glasklar. Also: wozu hätte ich da gross irgendwas rauspumpen sollen?
Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr darauf, zu >95% Beobachter meines Teiches zu sein und <5% Regler.

Euch allen viel Freude mit den Teichen (wie auch immer) und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünscht

Berndt


----------



## Kurt (21. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

ich glaub nicht, daß Stefan da Dich gemeint hat. Eher mich. Aber mit der Aussage zum Sog disqualifiziert er sich selber(in technischer Hinsicht).  Der Sog ist sicher da, auch bei der schwächsten (ansaugenden oder nichtansaugenden) Pumpe - und ich möchte die nächste Antwort darauf von einem Techniker lesen  .

Stefan, wenn alle ohne Technik Deinen Respekt bekommen, dann bitte ich auch um Verständnis, wenn ich bei 3,5 m Höhenunterschied den möglichst natürlichen Transport dazu suche!!! Da funktioniert eine "schwach dimensionierte Pumpe" einfach nicht (ausserdem - ich esse Fleisch u. Fisch!!!).

Berndt, Deinen Anmerkungen von soeben habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer, unsere Katze hat mehr "Beobachtungsstunden" wie ich ).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## Berndt (21. Dez. 2004)

@Stefan  

 ich hoffe nur, dass alles schön friedlich bleibt.....

....ich jedenfalls nehme dir deine Neigung, manchmal etwas zusätzliches hineinzuinterpretieren, NICHT übel!   
 


ansonsten  8)  8)  8) 

 Berndt


----------



## Elfriede (22. Dez. 2004)

Hallo, alle zusammen,

ich habe diese Diskussion bisher nur lesend verfolgt, da es mir an Wissen, sowohl zu den Kleinstlebewesen in einem Teich als auch zu möglichen negativen Auswirkungen von Pumpen fehlt und ich auch Stanjeks Beobachtungen nicht kenne.
Aus diesem Blickwinkel könnte jeder einzelne Beitrag seine Richtigkeit haben, da ich die Sache weder überprüfen kann noch will, weil  ich nun einmal eine Pumpe benötige um meine höher liegenden Pflanzenfilter mit Wasser zu versorgen. 
Ich habe an Stefans Aussage vom  „niedrigen Level“ nichts Anrüchiges gefunden, ich habe sie vielmehr so verstanden, dass eine sinnvolle  Weiterführung der Diskussion unter dieser Linie nicht mehr möglich ist, wenn man einen Vollschutz für alle Kleinstlebewesen in einem Teich sicherstellen will. Algen sind auch lebendige Organismen, haben sie keinen Anspruch auf Schutz?  Mit dieser, für einen Teichbesitzer blöden Frage, befinde ich mich genau dort, wohin die Weiterführung der Pumpendiskussion letztendlich führen müsste, wobei ich mir die Pumpe nur stellvertretend für uns selbst vorstelle.  Zum Beispiel zerquetsche ich sicher  mehr kleine Lebewesen mit meinen Füßen, wenn ich um den Teich herumgehe, als die Pumpe im Wasser erschlagen kann. Es ist also gar nicht nötig auf Fleisch- oder Fischgenuss zu verzichten, denn wir machen uns aus dieser Sicht allemal „ schuldig“, - mit jedem Klatsch gegen eine Mücke und jedem unbedachten  Tritt auf eine Ameise.
Ich denke, es ist vielmehr so wie Berndt sich ausdrückt, indem er die  die Kleinstlebewesen in seinem Teich als Nutztiere sieht, die seine ungeliebten Algen vernichten.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein fröhliches, gesundes   Weihnachtsfest, das friedlicher verlaufen soll als das Leben aller Tiere  in unseren Teichen, die nichts von Weihnachtsfrieden wissen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nestor (22. Dez. 2004)

Nabend

@karsten

Ich will mir hier sicher keinen Lieblingsfeind aufbauen 
Hab nur nicht kapiert wie das Stefan meint und für mich hat sich das halt irgendwie komisch gelesen. So trotzig wie das rüber kam meinte ich das nun auch wieder nicht  
Und ich halte mich aus dem Thema raus, weil ich außer über die Geschichte mit dem Sog wenig zu dem Thema beitragen kann und irgendwie Sinn und Zweck nimmer ganz kapier.
Also nix für ungut! 

Schöne Woche noch 

mfg Björn


----------



## StefanS (22. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich will da etwas präzisieren, bevor noch jemand etwas in den falschen Hals bekommt: 

Ich habe in keiner Weise andeuten wollen, dass sich jemand in der Diskussion auf niedrigem Niveau bewegt. Gemeint war, dass man die Diskussion unter dem Aspekt der Wasser-Klarheit führen kann (der Einsatz einer Pumpe ist dann abzulehnen, wenn wegen der Vernichtung von Kleinstlebewesen die optische Wasserqualität unter dem Strich negativ beeinflusst wird), aber auch unter Einschluss ethischer Aspekte (= keine Vernichtung von Kleinstlebewesen nur des Unterhaltungswertes - Wasserklarheit - wegen). Da im ersten Falle eine ganze Menge von Aspekten nicht diskutiert zu werden brauchen, habe ich das als low level bezeichnet. Ich hatte gehofft, das ausreichend deutlich gemacht zu haben.

Mit der Pumpe und dem Sog ist das allerdings ein anderes Ding - da meine ich durchaus, dass nicht _ich_ mich disqualifiziert habe. Stellt zwei Pumpen oberhalb des Wasserspiegels auf, die eine zieht Wasser an und fördert es dann weiter, die zweite dreht leer und fördert auch weiterhin nichts. Die erste Pumpe bewirkt einen Sog, die zweite nicht. Das habe nicht etwa ich erfunden. Wenn sich die Diskussion bis nach meiner Rückkehr fortsetzen sollte und dann immer noch über diesen Punkt gestritten werden sollte, suche ich gerne Belege heraus. Wichtig ist doch nur der Effekt auf Plankton: Wird da etwas - wie geschrieben wurde - zerquetscht, zerrieben, durch enormen Druckanstieg im Pumpenkörper getötet oder nicht ? Bei den nicht selbstansaugenden Pumpen (= grosse Abstände zwischen zwei oder drei Impellerflügeln, Abstand der Impellerflügel zur Pumpenwandung) müsste man mir das reproduzierbar vorführen, denn in eigenen Versuchen konnte ich so etwas nicht feststellen. Es _mag_ bei selbstansaugenden Pumpen anders sein (das sind dann aber regelmässig keine Pumpen, die Schmutz in einiger Partikelgrösse transportieren können) - dazu treffe ich bewusst keine Aussage, da nicht ausprobiert.

Also kein Grund zur Aufregung, ich habe schon meine Meinung kundgetan, dass wir hier vermutlich nicht über gravierende Effekte auf den Gartenteich sprechen. Das aber sieht nun die High Level Fraktion (also die mit einer auch ethischen Begründung) eben anders.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (25. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich wünsche Euch frohe Feiertage und – dass der „Vorweihnachtsstess“ auch für Euch vorbei ist – so wie er jetzt für mich vorbei ist. Endlich abschalten, die ruhigen Stunden g e n i e s s e n, nachdem die zwar netten, aber doch anstrengenden Stunden der „Verwandtenbesuche“ vorbei sind. 

Das Unterthema „SOG“ möchte ich nicht mehr in die Länge ziehen, alle anwesenden  haben geschrieben, was sie darunter verstehen. Vielleicht ein Satz noch, damit man mich auch versteht: Ich segle länger, wie ich „teichbaue“,  und beim Segeln wirkt sich ein SOG auch unter Wasser aus. Es genügt einfach, dass etwas in Bewegung gerät und schon ist er da – Punkt. 

Für jene, die die 2. Pumpenalternative  „Schöpfwerk“ interessiert möchte ich doch mit dem eigentlichen Thema  weitermachen : 

 vor 2 Tagen ist das Angebot über  die Hauptteile dazu  angekommen (55 W / 24 V -Motor, Zahnriemen, Kupplung etc.).   Demnach wird  „Gesamtwerkel“ über  800 € kommen,  incl. dem, was ich NICHT selber machen kann. 

Im ersten Augenblick ist das sehr viel;  nur,  wenn ich überlege, 3,5 m Höhenunterschied, 20 m bis zur Quelle???   Weitere Faktoren,  die dztige  Kreiselpumpe (85 W) hat über 500  € gekostet ( +  150 €   Reparaturen in 2 Jahren ) und eine „richtige“ Schwimmbadpumpe mit der dazu notwendigen Drehzahlsteuerung wäre auf ca. 1.850 € gekommen (450 W Verbrauch!!!!). 
Der gelernte Kaufmann in mir sagt,  das „Werkel“  müsste sich sehr bald amortisieren!!!!.  

Ein paar Wochen bleiben mir noch, dann muß ich ich mich für eine der möglichen Lösungen entscheiden.  Die Praxis wird dann zeigen, ob es nicht doch einfacher gegangen wäre. 

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Berndt (25. Dez. 2004)

An alle (Nicht-)Pumpende!

Einen interessanten Bericht über das Thema "Auswirkung von Pumpen" habe ich gefunden. 

[DLMURL="http://www.mikroskopie-fuer-anfaenger.de/Mikroskopieren/durch-die-muehle.asp"]"Durch die Mühle gedreht?[/DLMURL]


@Kurt!!!

Bitte teile mir (uns) Näheres über deine Pumpalternative mit! Auch ich würde mir gerne etwas ähnliches basteln. Möchte eventuell damit nur Wasser von dem Pflanzenfiltergraben in den Teich zurückleiten --Höhenunterschied max. 20cm  

Wünsche noch schöne 2004-Resttage!

Berndt


----------



## Kurt (26. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Berndt und alle Interessierten!

Die Idee zur 1. Alternative kommt eben von der genannten Adresse. Die Archimedische Schraube ist allerdings nur in der „Schlauchversion“  durch Selbstbau herstellbar - in den gewünschten Größen habe ich nichts passendes im Netz gefunden. 
Sie könnte nach beigefügtem Entwurf gefertigt werden, Dimensionen natürlich angepasst, wobei die Welle ca. doppelt so lange sein muss wie der gewünschte Höhenunterschied. 
Die Montage wäre an jedem Platz des tieferliegenden Teiches möglich, da die Rückführung zur „Quelle“  auch mit einem Schlauch erfolgen kann. Dieser muß nicht unbedingt nur Gefälle aufweisen, es genügt, wenn die Quelle niedriger wie die Auffangwanne platziert ist.
Zumindest Motor und obenliegendes Lager wird  wasserdicht abgedeckt. 
Wenn man von dem „Werkel“ nichts sehen soll, dann kann man ja einen Tunnel aus Natursteinen  drübermauern oder mit einem schönen hohlen Baumstamm abdecken.

Für diese Lösung wird wahrscheinlich ein Motor unter 50 W genügen, Umdrehungszahl der Welle 50 bis 100 mal / Minute – es gibt da gute Firmen, die einen sicher optimal über die benötigte Motorenleistung informieren. Die Menge des beförderten Wassers hängt von Umdrehungszahl und Schlauchdimension ab (berechnen kann ich die beförderte Menge Wasser nicht, aber ich schätze, dass über  1200 l /h leicht möglich sind). 

Die 2. Lösung ist das Schöpfwerk mit dem großen Vorteil, dass es senkrechter gebaut werden kann und somit bei meinen 3,50 m Höhenunterschied nur ca. 4 m über die Wasseroberfläche herausragt.  Da ist eine „Verkleidung“  eher möglich (Steher für ein Sonnendach, Wasserrutsche etc. ).  Die wichtigsten Bestandteile habe ich bereits genannt, nur dass am Zahnriemen im 40-cm-Abstand Becher mit 0,5 l Inhalt angehängt werden. 
Wer noch mehr dazu wissen möchte, kann mir gerne auch ein Mail mit den detaillierten Fragen schicken.


MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (27. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Berndt!

Gratuliere zu Deinem gelungenen Teich, der relaiv kleine Platz ist optimal ausgenutzt. Wenn erst die Pflanzen rundum richtig "erwachsen" sind dann macht sich das sicher sehr gut. 
Dabei kam mir gleich auch die Idee, dass bei diesem Teich eigentlich ein Mühlrad sehr gut wirken müsste - optisch und auch funktionell. Nur mit umgekehrter Funktion - unten schöpfen, nach oben mitnehmen und beim wieder runterkommen in eine Rinne zum Pflanzenfiltergraben ausleeren.  Am Besten weit weg von der Stelle, an der das Wasser wieder in den Schwimmbereich zurückrinnt.
Die Bauweise ist relativ einfach und der zu erwartende Stromverbrauch sehr gering.  Auch eine evtl. gute Durchmischung des Schwimmbereichs  ist möglich, wenn die Abschöpfung innerhalb einer Wanne stattfindet, die durch einen Ansaugschlauch aus der gewünschten Wassertiefe "anzieht". 
Nur - richtige Skimmerwirkung ist damit sicher nicht zu erreichen.

MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2005)

*Schöpfwerk - Probebetrieb angelaufen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

endlich ist es soweit, das Schöpfwerk ist für den Probebetrieb installiert und hat bisher folgende Ergebnisse gebracht:

mit halber Becherbestückung kommt das 'Werkl' über einen Höhenunterschied von 2,7 m bei 55 W Verbrauch auf ca. 860 l pro Stunde. Für die Volllastversuche muß noch einiges abgesichert werden, damit ich den Motor (24 V) und die Anlage nicht überlaste.
Aber ich bin jetzt sicher, es schafft dann über 1700 l, was mir auch vollauf genügt.

Das Geräusch, das das 'Werkel'  erzeugt, ist mit einem ruhig dahintuckernden Raddampfer zu vergleichen - sehr angenehm und auch nicht weit hörbar.
Die Quelle fließt gleichmäßig - nach über 25 m Schlauch wird die Ausschüttung der Schöpfbecher  ca. 1 x pro Sekunde total aufgehoben.
Das Foto von der Erstinstallation ist im Anhang zu sehen - Es kommen noch einige Verkleidungen dazu und natürlich auch für Beschattung wird gesorgt werden müssen.

Soweit der erste Bericht zu dem für mich sehr spannenden Einstieg in  diese 'Wasserbeförderungstechnologie'  - mir gefällts und sogar meine Frau ist nach anfänglicher Skepsis über dieses 'Ungetüm' davon begeistert (nachdem ich versichert habe, daß für die geplante angrenzende Terrasse auch ein Sonnensegel daran befestigt werden kann). 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:  ich werde natürlich noch weiter darüber berichten


----------



## Schwimmteichler (25. Mai 2005)

Sofern ich da nicht irgendwelche kommerziellen Interessen tangiere, wären ein paar Detailbilder ganz interessant. Auf dem letzten Bild kann man nicht wirklich viel erkennen.


----------



## Kurt (29. Mai 2005)

*Schöpfwerk-Details ?????*

Servus Schwimmteichler!

Das ‚Werkel’ wurde nach meinem Grobentwurf durch meinen Bruder (Maschinenbauer)  im Detail konstruiert und gebaut –  ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich dzt. nur die Eckdaten dazu ausgeben kann:

Die Bestandteile wie Getriebemotor, Kupplung, Zahnriemen usw. stammen aus der Fördertechnik. Die „Schöpfbecher“ sind eigens zugeschnittene 1-Liter-Flaschen aus Kunststoff – verbliebener Förderinhalt ca. ¼ l pro Becher.
Ein Getriebemotor mit ca. 60 U/Min, 24 V – 55 W treibt den Zahnriemen mit gesamt 38 Bechern (dzt. Noch 19).   

Der ganze Teil ist auf den 3. Schacht meines 3-Kammerfilters und ein zusätzliches Fundament montiert. Wasser, das nicht in das Formrohr gelangt, rinnt zurück in den Schacht. Die Wasserstandstoleranz des Teiches, aus dem geschöpft wird, beträgt ca. 10 cm, könnte aber auch noch durch tieferen Einbau erweitert werden.

Es wird kaum jemand so extreme Voraussetzung haben wie´s bei mir der Fall ist, deshalb lässt sich so ein ‚Werk’l´  in den meisten Fällen sicher besser in die Umgebung  integrieren.
Wenn die Quelle in Reichweite ist, müsste der höchste Punkt auch nur ein paar cm darüber liegen – bei zunehmender Distanz  entsprechend höher.

Ich nehme nicht an, dass das wirklich jemand selbst nachbauen will und die doch relativ mühsame und kostenintensive Zeit der Entwicklung und Perfektionierung auf sich nimmt. 

Für echt interessierte biete ich gerne Hilfestellung und evtl. Vermittlung zu einer geeigneten Firma, die imstande ist, so ein Schöpfwerk maßgerecht für den Einzelfall zu fertigen.
E-Mail-Anfragen bitte an   ***


Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

_***edit by Annett-Mailadresse entfernt - bitte schützt Euch selbst vor Spam!_


----------



## Kurt (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pumpen-Welche auswirkungen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

5 Jahre ist eine lange Zeit - in der hat sich einiges getan. Inzwischen wurde einiges an dem Schöpfwerk optimiert, mehrere Antriebsarten ausprobiert und dann auch noch ein Patent bzw. Gebrauchsmuster darauf erfolgreich angemeldet.
Wie schon längst versprochen will ich nun das Werkl im Betrieb vorstellen. Einige Aufnahmen dazu sind in meiner neuen HP teich-garten.at unter Projekte/Schöpfwerk zu finden. 

Als Ersatz für das fehlende Album im Forum sollen die anderen Seiten der HP Aufschluß über die letzten 8 Teichjahre dienen. Viel Vergnügen dabei.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pumpen-Welche auswirkungen...*

Hallo Kurt 

schön von Dir und Deinem Baby zu lesen !   

.... man muss es mögen 

mfG


----------



## Kurt (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pumpen-Welche auswirkungen...*

Servus Karsten,

hast Recht, man muß es 'einfach' mögen ;-) , odr????

Schön, wieder etwas Zeit mit Euch und Euren Zeilen zu verbringen!!!

SGvB Kurt


----------



## bergi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpen-Welche auswirkungen...*

Hallo Kurt und Karsten, 

da hat sich jetzt schon lange niemand mehr zu Wort gemeldet - was gibts Neues? 
Ich finde die Idee des Schöpfwerkes gut  - ich würde zwar wahrscheinlich nicht diese Edelstahl-Ausführung wählen, und natürlich auch nicht so hoch, aber der Prototyp soll ja wahrscheinlich auch die Grenzen des Systems ausloten. 
Kann man sich irgendwo andere Ausführungen ansehen? 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------

